# , GAAP,

## 24

,         .
1  2003.      ,    .         ,       ,        ,  .  ,          .     .       :
       10  12 .$,     (  5 ,    ) 5 .$,        10  (   8%) 6 .$.
  ,   48 .    .      8 .  .    ,     ,           .        ,   ,  -   .
:        ,  31  2004.,       .
 !

----------

I/S
Amortisation (1.2)m
Depreciation (1)m
Finance cost (0.3)m

SFP
Non current asset
Tangible 10.8m
Environmental cost 3.78m
Intangible 4m

Non current liab
Provision for env cost 3.78m
Discount unwound 0.3m

----------

